# Vertical split with Queen Excluder: 0 for 2



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Try using a Snelgrove/ double screen board instead of a queen excluder when doing a vertical split. I think you'll have much more success.

Enj.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

It sounds like you left it on top of the "mother hive". I do exactly what you described except the 10 frames gets divided in to 3 or 4 splits the next morning. 2 or 3 frames covered with nurse bees seems to work great. The key is to put them in their own nuc or just set that box o' brood on its own bottom board.


----------

